# Pro plan feeders...Questions



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I feel like I am beating a dead rug, but my search for this generated hundreds of hits and I am either missing or overlooking the answer. 

Bear has been on BB LBP since we got him, and he has done well. He has itchies (which we've addressed by adding ACV (apple cider vinegar) to his meals.) Since then, no more paw licking, less red eyes after meals, less itching over the course of the day. His coat and skin have always been fantastic and glossy.... Even on Kirkland puppy food at the foster home. 

I am looking to switch because I want to see if he will do better/same on a different food. If he does do better/same on Pro Plan, depending on the category, we might save money. The only problem, is I have no idea how to read these food categories.... Select, focus, sport or savory. Which category do I use? Focus is the only one with Large Breed formulas. Is that important? I plan on switching Bear from puppy to adult. Once switched, if we switch formulas down the line (like from chicken to duck, etc), is there less risk of a tummy upset?

Going from puppy of one brand to adult of another brand.... Is it too much? I figured, we planned to switch to adult anyways, might as well shock his system once. A few food posts I've read on other forums, scoff at supplements, saying if you pick a high quality food, there isn't a need for supplements. But I am in a "high quality" food already and I still feed supplements, so I doubt that will make a difference, and a pretty significant number of members recommend Pro Plan. To me, it is worth a shot to try. 

Thoughts? We switch over 10 days, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

How old is the pup?

If he's nearly full grown, try Pro Plan Performance 30/20. If he has allergies, try Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He is 7 months old. I have between 2-4 weeks of food left. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> How old is the pup?
> 
> If he's nearly full grown, try Pro Plan Performance 30/20. If he has allergies, try Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach.


Is the performance the Sport one?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

PPP sensitive skin and stomach might be good, but check the package to see if it's for puppies. I switched tucker at one year but I seem to recall being told it wasn't considered "all life stages." 

There are soooo many foods on the market nowadays that it is very confusing. I've had mine on PPP SSS with I thought great success but my vet has recommended I try a different food due to Bella's seeming allergies. So I'm trying out a new Diamond product, grain free. I posted a great document recently that compares prices of different foods that might help you out. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...costs-spreadsheet-comparison.html#post2374690

Good luck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They recently changed the names--put them into different categories--and the packaging. I think it's just confusing myself.. But I asked and was told ny Purina that the formulas hadn't changed. Several threads on here about the changes... Most important thing to do is to read the ingredients and pick the one you think would work the best. I think the senstivie skin and stomach formula would be a good starting point for Bear (if it's all life stages). A lot of people on here give that to their dogs. 

A ten day switch is best but many do it faster. I like giving supplements since I'm feeding kibble...I have more faith that they're getting what they need. I don't worry much about the large v. Small breed thing...I think that's just marketing to niche audiences. 

Hope that helps... I'm a big PPP fan--wish we weren't switching! If you do start giving it to Bear, get on their Facebook site...good source of coupons!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Me again! I looked at the site and it does seem the sensitive skin formula is adult food. But you could ask your vet if that's a problem. They have several all life stages blends too thought.

SELECT - Dog Food Products - Purina® Pro Plan®


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

We did a switch to adult and different brand at the same time...Iorek definitely has a more sensitive stomach than most and we still didn't notice many issues. At the time, we were switching from BB and he did better on the new food. You could add a little extra pumpkin for the initial transition if you're too worried  No comments on PPP because we've never used it, although I am curious to maybe try their sensitive skin and stomach line... just wanted to chime in and say we had fine luck switching from Puppy Brand A to Adult Brand B.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I feed the SSS with good results.  

Savor--has the soy in them--least expensive line of PP, but I prefer to avoid this because of the soy.

Selects is going to have no corn/soy/wheat in these formulas for those that prefer/need to avoid those ingredients. 

The Focus line is going to have your formulas targeted at specific groups--such as large breed puppy or small breed. 

The sport is what was the Performance 30/20--but they also have a 28/18 (?) and a 26/26 (?) formula--and I believe these are all life stages. 

The only one I personally would avoid is the Savor--and don't feel you can go wrong with the SSS, the Selects line--or the sport. Good luck!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

They did just change all the names. I just bought the first bag of the new bags. Beamer is on PP: ALS Chicken and Rice which is now called Sport 26/16. He has done really well on it.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not usually a fan of PP but I've been tempted to try the SSS with my dogs to save money as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

FWIW, I switched Flora to PPP SS when she was 8 months old after struggling with horrible colitis while she was on "higher end" puppy foods. She was dosed with metro...something while I made the switch, but after 1.5 weeks she was off the meds and her stools were great. I love that food, she does wonderfully on it so long as she doesn't eat other things that upset her stomach!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brave said:


> I am looking to switch because I want to see if he will do better/same on a different food. If he does do better/same on Pro Plan, depending on the category, we might save money. The only problem, is I have no idea how to read these food categories.... Select, focus, sport or savory. Which category do I use? Focus is the only one with Large Breed formulas. Is that important? I plan on switching Bear from puppy to adult. Once switched, if we switch formulas down the line (like from chicken to duck, etc), is there less risk of a tummy upset?


I would stick to the same "meat" - just in case. For a while. My guys eat chicken based kibble, since they do very well on it and I think it's best for their stomach. When I fed Merrick to Jacks, I switched protein sources every other bag, but I'm less adventurous with a puppy. 

Stay away from the Savory bags if your dog has a soy issue.... I believe those are the ones with the pieces of soy. 

Bertie ate the Focus chicken/rice puppy food (regular bag) and now is eating the Performance bag in addition to Nutrisource (same kibble Jacks eats). The reason why he isn't completely on Performance is because it's a LOT of fat/protein/calories for a dog who isn't terribly active (not to the same extent as dogs doing field work which requires a lot of running and swimming every day). 



> A few food posts I've read on other forums, scoff at supplements, saying if you pick a high quality food, there isn't a need for supplements.


I think where I stand on this is I shouldn't have to supplement vitamins (E, B, A, C) if I am feeding a good kibble. I do believe you still have to supplement the joints - particular since the glucosamine in the kibble is minimal (200 vs 1200). Fish oil as well should be supplemented as well, again consider the amounts you have to give your dog for it to be therapeutic.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Sport is the name for the old All Life Stages Chicken and Rice formula. It is not a shredded formula. It is the one someone here on the forum recommended if your dog didn't need the sensitive skin and stomach formula. I switched Brooks to it because people here on the forum pointed out how many champion dogs were fed ProPlan. He never had any troubles with any other food (previously he was on Nutro Ultra or Nutro Natural Choice) though as a puppy his breeder had him on ProPlan.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella eats the ALS performance chicken and rice and does well on it. She also did well on ALS lamb and rice, but they were out of the larger bag last time. Both blends are small kibble size, which is nice if you ever use kibble for training treats. I buy the smaller kibble because Bella inhales her food. 

Performance = sport, I believe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Some of the comments on here are making me want to try Beamer on the lamb ALS formula, too! I'll try mixing it up a bit once we get out to Columbia and it's just him.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Nairb said:


> Bella eats the ALS performance chicken and rice and does well on it. She also did well on ALS lamb and rice, but they were out of the larger bag last time. Both blends are small kibble size, which is nice if you ever use kibble for training treats. I buy the smaller kibble because Bella inhales her food.
> 
> Performance = sport, I believe.
> 
> ...


What does the new bag look like for the chicken ALS?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

dogloverforlife said:


> What does the new bag look like for the chicken ALS?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The one I bought 26/16 Chicken ALS- I /think/ it has a border collie on the front, but don't quote me. It also has purple/green on it. You can go to the website and look it up so you know what to buy when you go to the store.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

dogloverforlife said:


> What does the new bag look like for the chicken ALS?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This one: Performance 30/20 Formula - Dry Dog Food - SPORT - Purina® Pro Plan®


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> The one I bought 26/16 Chicken ALS- I /think/ it has a border collie on the front, but don't quote me. It also has purple/green on it. You can go to the website and look it up so you know what to buy when you go to the store.


I just saw that on the website, but didn't see it at Petsmart. Is that also smaller kibble?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! I've been talking about it with my friend. She thinks I should try a non-chicken formula from BB before switching, to see if that works better for him and his itches. I checked the ingredients list of BB LPB, and it doesn't have any corn or wheat that I can tell.... So that leaves the chicken....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I've been talking about it with my friend. She thinks I should try a non-chicken formula from BB before switching, to see if that works better for him and his itches. I checked the ingredients list of BB LPB, and it doesn't have any corn or wheat that I can tell.... So that leaves the chicken....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was feeding my guys BB forumulas until I adopted my Remy two years ago. He was underweight and had stomach issues, the BB did not work on him. I tried several different formulas, lamb, sensitive stomach formula, etc., they were all too rich for his system. His stools were loose and I couldn't get the 15-20 lbs. he needed to gain on him, basically everything he was eating was going through him.

I switched to the PPP SS after recommendations from members here. Within the first day I saw a difference in his stools and he started gaining weight steadily.

I talked to my Vet about BB, she said some dogs will do great on it while others will not because it is so rich, a lot of dog's systems can't tolerate it. 

My two have been eating it now for two years and are doing really well on it.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Nairb said:


> This one: Performance 30/20 Formula - Dry Dog Food - SPORT - Purina® Pro Plan®


Which one is this?
Natural Chicken & Brown Rice - Dry Dog Food - SELECT - Purina® Pro Plan®


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This is the one that was equivalent to the original PP ALS Chicken and Rice before (looking at the protein and fat content). This is what I bought Beamer. I'm not sure about kibble size since I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

dogloverforlife said:


> Which one is this?
> Natural Chicken & Brown Rice - Dry Dog Food - SELECT - Purina® Pro Plan®


 
I think this is a nice choice for those that may not be comfortable with corn or wheat in their food--and it offers good protein/fat levels. 

My little dog is not a fan of the salmon (I feed SSS all the time to my itchy golden) so I feed her this one--and my lab gets some of it as well from time to time to break up the boredom from salmon for her too. They do well on it and really like it.


----------



## Lowcountry Buddy (Mar 10, 2013)

Old vs. New Pro Plan
The New Look of Pro Plan®


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I feed Chester focus once he reaches a year old I'll be searching for a new type of food. I might just end up keeping him on pro plan but switch to the sport. So many type of foods it's overwhelming at times. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We decided on Sport (previously Performance) ALS 30/20. And we'll see how he does on it for many months before trying/worrying about a non-chicken formula. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gunes&bulut (Feb 8, 2010)

Pro Plan Sensitive Skin was the brand I used for quiet a long time because my Bulut had tummy problems too, it effected immediately and ended that problem. However after age 2,5 he now has allergy... My vet asked me to reduce protein in his food so I stopped feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Switch to adult food*

You can definitely switch to adult food now. Puppy food is very rich and if they grow too fast they can develop Wobbler's Syndrome (also caused by incorrect diet).


----------

